# Flag box dovetails



## mrkep (Jan 13, 2012)

I have made several display boxes for the memorial folded flag, and made the 2 45 deg corners with 22 1/2 deg cuts. I am going to make 3 more and I thought that dovetails would look nice at all 3 corners. So the top is easy, it's a 90, but I have chopped up 3 ft of pine trying to figure out how to lay out and cut a dovetail joint in a 45 deg corner. Has anyone out there done this ? Advice appreciated, but I don't have a cad layout program.
Thanks, mrkep


----------



## GoNavy429 (Oct 7, 2013)

Just a thought but in this thread 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f5/pc-dovetail-jig-comments-56942/

I was telling him about the Milescraft kit. I know you already have a dovetail jig, but watch the video I posted on the milescraft jig, towards the end of the video he shows a quick shot of a dovetail corner that was rounded off and a pin installed which allowed the joint to rotate. Might be able to use this, and once set to the angle then glue the pin. Just an idea, in case no one can do this joint.

The only other way, and this is just a guess, but I wouldn't do anything different on the dovetail side, but on the pin side you would need to make a jig to put that board at a 45 degree angle, this way your only dealing with one weird cut . Once together you would then need to plane off or sand off the excess sticking out beyond the corner. Either way seems labor intensive.

edit: just checked at 22 minutes into the video he shows the rotating joint.


----------

